
Kim Jong-un agrees to summit with South Korean president - WheelsAtLarge
http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/east-asia/article/2135861/kim-jong-un-spends-hours-south-korean-officials-agrees-summit
======
davesque
It creeps me out to no end that Kim Jong Un is trying to act friendly with
South Korea. It seems incredibly unlikely that he has any intention of
lightening up the repressive behaviors of his regime in pursuing a dialog with
them.

~~~
IntronExon
This is a pattern the Kim regime has engaged in before. They shift between
incredibly confrontational actions and language, and then use overtures of
peace to extort concessions from the gullible. Fortunately the current RoK
leadership is in no position to do more than talk, and the US “leadership” is
probably lacking in diplomatic ambition.

Broken clocks and all...

------
WheelsAtLarge
Looks like Kim Jong-un is looking for a way to get South Korea to join him
against the rest of the world. Kim Jong-un will never give up power so needs
an ally to help him. Who better than the other part of a united Korea?

~~~
IntronExon
Fortunately the younger generations of people in the RoK are much less
interested in nonsensical “Sunshine Policy” politics, or the prospect of
uniting with the DPRK. The notion of absorbing millions of generationally
impoverished, indoctrinated, and starved people into their incredibly
successful state doesn’t appeal.

This would make the union of East and West Germany look easy and cheap by
comparison after all.

